# TP-LINK TD-W8961ND ADSL2+ Modem Router Review



## Tenida (Jun 26, 2012)

*About the company*
*i.imgur.com/cThnO.jpg


TP-LINK Technologies CO. LTD founded in 1996 in Shenzhen, is a manufacturer of computer networking product based in China. Product includes router, switch, ADSL MODEM router, Wireless router, 3G Modems and network adapters for PCs. They also produces IP cameras, power line adapters, print servers, media converters for end user.
Since entering the international market in 2005, TP-LINK products have been deployed in over 100 countries. In India also we can find wide variety of TP-LINK products.  

*i.imgur.com/PLMlQ.jpg

*Main Feature*

•	High speed DSL modem, NAT router and wireless access point in one device providing a one-stop networking solution 
•	Wireless N speed up to 300Mbps makes it ideal for heavy  bandwidth consuming or interruption sensitive applications like online gaming, Internet calls and even the HD video streaming 
•	Easy Setup Assistant with multi-language support provides a quick & hassle free installation 
•	SPI and NAT firewall protects end-user devices from potential attacks from the Internet 
•	WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK encryptions provide user networks with active defense against security threats 
•	Easy one-touch WPA wireless security encryption with the WPS button
•	Wi-Fi On/Off Button allows users to simply turn their wireless radio on or off
•	QoS enables smooth IPTV streaming and lag-free online gaming 
•	Port VLAN binds specific LAN ports and PVCs for differential services 
•	Annex M doubles the upstream data rate
•	Auto-reconnect keeps user online indefinitely
•	Backward compatible with 802.11b/g products

*
Product Specification*


*Pros:*

#Low price
#300MBPS router/modem with Dual-Antenna
#Supports wireless HD video streaming
#IEEE 802.11n, 802.11g, 802.11b Wireless standard
#Wifi On/off button inbuild
#Exceptional Wireless Performance
#WPS One Button Security
#Easy to setup
#Supports WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK encryptions
#QoS enables smooth IPTV streaming and lag-free online gaming 
#Backward compatible with 802.11b/g products
#All required accessories included.
#3 year Warranty

*
Cons:*

#No USB port


*
The Package:*

*i.imgur.com/dcITS.jpg
*The BOX*

*i.imgur.com/6HZpp.jpg

**i.imgur.com/dIYzX.jpg
Accessories *


The box it came with is square in shape and blue-white in color combination. The main feature of the product is written all over the box with one big picture of product on right corner of the box. On back side it shows the typical network diagram and feature and benefits of the product.
The box contains another hard box which contains Wireless modem/router, small CD, ADSL splitter, 2X RJ11 wire, LAN cord, other product information booklet and product manual.


*Design:*

Nowadays most of us have broadband connection. Our ISP does provides modem for connecting to internet but modem doesn't came up with  premium feature like Wireless router-modem does. The main big advantage of this product is that it comes with modem inbuilt. So, we don't have to use old modem anymore. In that way we can save power, space and money. 

This new wireless router-modem from TP-Link looks like a Submarine. Really never seen a unique thing like this. It comes with vent all around its upper body to dissipate the hot air. Yeah this design works  very well. You can use this 24X7X30X365 only because of this design. 
On front it comes up with 9 light indicator.
*i.imgur.com/G2DQY.jpg


On back side of the device it has four Ethernet port, one RJ11 port, power port, wifi on/off button, WPS, reset and device on/off switch. 
This product also comes with dual 2X3dBi for transmitting the wireless signals.
*i.imgur.com/qvMnh.jpg


*Configuring the device*

Note: Please use only wired network connection to configure the router.
*i.imgur.com/GaC5V.jpg

(A) Connect Ethernet cable from your computer (LAN port) to router port (Ethernet or LAN port no-1). Then, 
(B) connect splitter to the wall jack using a telephone line( for broadband connection) then use the other telephone line directly connect it the ADSL port on the router and the modem port of the splitter, also have the phone port of the splitter connected to a telephone.
(C) Plug the power adapter and put the power on button there on  the back of the router. 
Now insert the CD and give the username & password of your connection ,and  VPI and VCI number and you are done and connected to the internet. 

T-LINK Modem Router Settings for BSNL Broadband connection

          WAN Connection Type:		PPPoE
                  VPI [0-255]:		0
               VCI [32-65535]:		35
                    User Name:		XXXXX
                     Password:		XXXXX
          Network Name (SSID):		ABCD
        Network Security Type:		Most Security (WPA2-PSK)
         Network Security Key:		XXXXX




*Verdict:*
*i.imgur.com/PLMlQ.jpg

If you want affordable solution for your broadband connection then this is the product for you. It comes with every feature that you needed to run your small home network. The looks, range, feature and performance of this device is best for bucks. There is no dropout in connection at all. Signals strength is always full in my 1200  sq. feet flat thanks to dual-antenna. So, I am totally satisfied with this product and will recommend every others to buy it.  

*Other recommended product:*


*TP-LINK  TD-W8951ND*
*i.imgur.com/da4Ax.png

*TP-LINK TD-W8968*
*i.imgur.com/JHiU8.png

*TP-LINK TD-W8960N*
*i.imgur.com/XCXwq.png


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a few queries. I too am looking to buy this router. I have a few questions. Have you tried configuring the router through its web interface? How is it? Since I am a Linux user, I don't think the CD will work for me. 

Does the router heat up after long usage?

Have you tested the range?

TP-Link is going to release an exactly same looking model with an USB port. Just like in that d-link one. It will have inbuilt media server, ftp server, print server. Should I wait for that model or buy this one now?


----------



## Xbox (Jun 26, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> TP-Link is going to release an exactly same looking model with an USB port. Just like in that d-link one. It will have inbuilt media server, ftp server, print server. Should I wait for that model or buy this one now?



Really, TP-Link is going to release a model with a USB port and inbuilt media server
can you post the link/source..?


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 26, 2012)

Just go to the tp link website. I saw it there.


----------



## Xbox (Jun 26, 2012)

If Asus RT-N13U is a good model for Rs 2800...?

It can stream videos by reviews, have independent p2p file down-loader and can use 3G data dongle for internet...

TP-LINK TD-W8961ND looks promising but bit confused which one is good..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 26, 2012)

Xbox said:


> If Asus RT-N13U is a good model for Rs 2800...?
> 
> It can stream videos by reviews, have independent p2p file down-loader and can use 3G data dongle for internet...
> 
> TP-LINK TD-W8961ND looks promising but bit confused which one is good..



the asus router is JUST a router, whereas the TP-Link model is modem+router.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 26, 2012)

Tenida said:


> -sorry guys-



what happened? 

really need to but a router and not getting much help.


----------



## nbaztec (Jun 26, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> what happened?
> 
> really need to but a router and not getting much help.



Dunno. But Tenida also edited out his Micromoax Funbook review and Krishnandu's Flashing tutorials under his name. Somehow the forum mods managed to resurrect those but I guess not this. Probably, this is why he was banned.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2012)

yes. I had also noticed Funbook review and tutorial edited for 10 minutes then it came back. Tenida is being silly.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ well, yea. That's true


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 26, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> Dunno. But Tenida also edited out his Micromoax Funbook review and Krishnandu's Flashing tutorials under his name. Somehow the forum mods managed to resurrect those but I guess not this. Probably, this is why he was banned.



Weird guy.... why should he go and remove content which once he thought would help the community


----------



## msardana (Aug 10, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> I have a few queries. I too am looking to buy this router. I have a few questions. Have you tried configuring the router through its web interface? How is it? Since I am a Linux user, I don't think the CD will work for me.
> 
> Does the router heat up after long usage?
> 
> ...




I am not satisfied with the Router. Its a very short range router. I am not able to connect even from 20 feet distance.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Really! I thought it was a very good one. Many have reported good feedback about this router too.

And guys why did Tenida go so crazy?


----------



## Mario (Aug 11, 2012)

msardana said:


> I am not satisfied with the Router. Its a very short range router. I am not able to connect even from 20 feet distance.



On the contrary, one of my pals who uses the 300 version of this adsl modem router, is able to connect at 10 meters outside his house!! That's across 4-5 walls! This is kind of annoying actually (especially when you have geeky neighbors ) - turning down the transmit power has not helped much! You might have got a defective piece or there may be other interference in your case!


----------



## pillainp (Aug 12, 2012)

I just got this modem/router and installed it yesterday. First impressions are that internet performance is very good (much better than my earlier iBall Baton).

I have also upgraded both antennae with TP-Link's own *2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna TL-ANT2408CL*. My house is not very large, and I am able to get a 100% signal strength (-41 to -51dBi according to WiFi Analytics) at all locations within my house. Signal strength is also very stable.

I just wish it came in black.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 12, 2012)

How much did the router and both the antennae cost?


----------



## pillainp (Aug 12, 2012)

*TP-Link TD-W8961ND* on eBay India - INR 2,399 with free shipping
*TP-Link TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna* on eBay India - INR 699 each with INR 55 for shipping

Both items purchased from *Mark-IT Mall mark-infotech*. Amazing service.


----------



## Mario (Aug 12, 2012)

pillainp said:


> I just got this modem/router and installed it yesterday. First impressions are that internet performance is very good (much better than my earlier iBall Baton).
> 
> I have also upgraded both antennae with TP-Link's own *2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna TL-ANT2408CL*. My house is not very large, and I am able to get a 100% signal strength (*-41 to -51dBi* according to WiFi Analytics) at all locations within my house. Signal strength is also very stable.
> 
> I just wish it came in black.



8 dbi?  Did you check the strength with the stock antenna? It should easily give you full strength across couple of floors or 3-4 walls ... cover at least 1000 sqft easily.
Also, are you seeing any interference issues in your other wireless devices with the new antenna?

BTW, is this the old design model (talking about the router) or the new one? Checking seller's shop - looks like its the old model? Post a pic maybe?

Edit: BTW, you do realize, that the less negative the RSSI, the stronger the signal? Stock antenna (for the newer model at least), should give you around -20 to -30dB*m*.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes, how is the signal strength with stock antennae?


----------



## pillainp (Aug 13, 2012)

I just started using the 8dBi antennae right away, because my old router did not give me any strength even two rooms away.

Been really busy today, so I shall map the signal levels tomorrow and post them.

This is the new model, with the shape as shown on the TP-Link site. For some reason, all the dealers have pics of the old shape and have not updated them. This is what mine looks like:

*www.tp-link.it/resources/images/products/Large/TD-W8961ND-02-New.jpg


----------



## gurujee (Aug 13, 2012)

TP-Link TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz antenna really improves the range and strength! i want it to buy two and i have the same model(w8961ND)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2012)

just want to ask this.what is the signal range vertically?i mean can TD-W8961ND provide signal to ground floor from 2nd floor(3 storey building) stock or with TL-ANT2408CL.


----------



## Mario (Aug 13, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> just want to ask this.what is the signal range vertically?i mean can TD-W8961ND provide signal to ground floor from 2nd floor(3 storey building) stock or with TL-ANT2408CL.



On stock aerials, ground floor to 1st floor easily (-20 to -30 dBm, all bars); 2nd floor not so great! 2-3 bars, -40 to -60 dBm. No drops, pretty stable connection, unless of course you have interference from other devices in the same band.

Edit: Oh wait, you were asking for the other way round! Sorry, didn't read carefully the first time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks anyway.if you can check it from higher location to lower location post your result here.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 4, 2012)

/Thread updated.


----------



## gurujee (Oct 4, 2012)

the shadow made it look it has 4 antennas


----------



## Tenida (Oct 4, 2012)

gurujee said:


> the shadow made it look it has 4 antennas



Its not antenna, its horn of Bull


----------

